# Cabinet builders?



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thinking of having a few custom 1x12 cabs built. Any recs for good work at a good price? I'm Ottawa area.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Apparently our own NextGen is getting into cab builds. Call Jonathan up and find out more about them .Best of luck.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Any cabinet shop/woodworker with a dovetail jig should be able to.

Nathan


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Derrick Bell in Trenton.
Nice cabs.
Great guy.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Derick Bell


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Isnt derrick bell out?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Isnt derrick bell out?


What do you mean?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> What do you mean?


Isnt he done making cabs?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Isnt he done making cabs?


Are you thinking of Saxon cabs?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Are you thinking of Saxon cabs?


Nope


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I doubt it. I know he is in the air force and does this to supplement his income. He also supplies Trinity Amps


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> I doubt it. I know he is in the air force and does this to supplement his income. He also supplies Trinity Amps


...and a good number of other well known boutique Canadian amp brands.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Damir Stemberger AKA 'epis' here makes very nice cabs. _Meticulous_ tolex work. If yu've gone to any of the annual guitar shows that Darwin Demers puts on here, you've probably seen Damir's work.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for kind words Mark, I build cabs for my amps only. Maybe one day when (if) I got proper shop and serious tools.
Pricing on materials and amount of work involved doesn't make it a profitable business.
But there is a guy in Arnprior, I think, who 's making plywood cabs by using cnc machines.
Unfortunately I don't have more info.


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Derick Bell



All day....this guy is THE BEST


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

epis said:


> making plywood cabs by using cnc machines.


Mine was done like that.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This is an old friend of mine. He's retired and does this on the side, along with building hifi audio gear and other electronics things.

Torngat Audio - Home Page

He's an old-school audio guy, so he tunes the box volume and port size to the speaker parameters, and also a former musician/roadie, so and builds them to hold up to road use.

He also builds very high quality cables, and can test speakers (electrically and acoustically).

He does have ads on kijiji once in a while but I can't find one right now.

edit: found one.
Compact Cabinet with 12” Jensen Vintage Reissue Speaker (New) | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------

